# Another Rant



## Mike1950 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok now I have had a head cold and been miserable- I feel better today- but I had to read the news.
Hoffman- Now maybe I am an uncaring SOB- Hell I am an uncaring SOB and lets just start there. The guy was a drug addict- appears he had been for quite a while. Now I am sorry that he died- but the mass police pursuit of the dastardly villains that forced him to buy the drugs that did it is my problem. Now I am really happy that they caught them but is he the only drug addict that od'd this year in NY. I mean come on- isn't the law supposed to support the poorest unknown drug addict with the same vigor as some actor or??? seems to me by the letter of the law Mr. Hoffman was a felon(seems to be Known felon)- class A narcotics- would the police do the same for you or I??? I sure do not like the answer I come up with to that question. As I said Just an SOB ranting........................

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 5, 2014)

I totally agree, Mike. My son is a cop and makes drug arrests everyday. Every day. There is no way to stay ahead of the people that manufacture and use this stuff. You are right that if this had been some poor homeless veteran, nobody would give a damn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## DKMD (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll be really impressed if they can make anything stick to the dealers. Around here, a drug conviction seems to get you a slap on the wrist and a stern warning... Whether it's the first or hundredth time.

I agree with the issue about celebrity, but a drug dealer is a drug dealer... The fewer the better in my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 5, 2014)

DKMD said:


> I'll be really impressed if they can make anything stick to the dealers. Around here, a drug conviction seems to get you a slap on the wrist and a stern warning... Whether it's the first or hundredth time.
> 
> I agree with the issue about celebrity, but a drug dealer is a drug dealer... The fewer the better in my opinion.




Totally agree David on the dealer part.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 5, 2014)

I agree with pretty much everything that has been said. But there's the other two sides of the coin too. Let's not forget that alcohol is by FAR, yes I said by FAR the worse scourge on society. It's legal because the legalized mafia can tax it plus they like being able to go to the corner grocer and get it themselves. I used to think that anyone who thought that non-criminalizing drugs was an idiot, a thug, probably a closet user themselves but after having really thought about the issues and read plenty of arguments from both sides I disagree.

But I digress. We are focusing on what they want us to focus on. Hollywood. Drug thugs "KILL 'EM ALL! HANG 'EM ALL!" that keeps us busy while they fleece us more and more every year. Circus and bread my friends circus and bread. And oh yes let's make sure we worry about those terrorists and drug dealers. And Irishmen. Kill 'em all and let GAWWWWWWWWWWWD sort 'em out.

Meth manufacturers are a different story. I guess this makes me a hypocrite but hang 'em high. That stuff is worse than alcohol just not as widespread yet.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 6, 2014)

Could you imagine what would happen if they tracked down every dealer every time someone died due to drugs and not just when they are a hollow wood star ( one reason I don't own a tv. Will not idolize these clowns ).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 6, 2014)

Meth was really bad for a while here in central IL. Bust after bust of meth labs, or the fire dept put out the fire after the lab blew up. It's quieting down now, meth is on the wane. Why? Because they have heroine now!! I can't imagine shooting a small town farm boy breaking in my house trying to steal money for heroine. I hope it doesn't come to that. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Patrude (Feb 6, 2014)

All about popularity; he is popular so he and others like him get the attention while John Q. Public goes day by day for the most part quite unnoticed. All in all I am happy my addiction is wood and not drugs. Better on my meager finances too; wood is got to be much cheeper than drugs. Most sawyers I know keep a firearm handy for varmit control, not for shooting folks. Yup; I'll just stick to the wood!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2014)

Patrude said:


> Most sawyers I know keep a firearm handy for varmit control, not for shooting folks.



Oh yeah? Just lay your hands on my precious wood and find out why I bear arms!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## brown down (Feb 6, 2014)

fighting a drug war is a loose loose battle. it will never stop! I believe to an extent it should be decriminalized but never legal. 

Why we allow events such as this to become top news honestly blows my mind! 

I will say this, i have no doubt that within the next 5 years or less marijuana will be legal within all 50 states. hell they are doing it in NJ right now! I still can't wrap my head around why its illegal when there has been ZERO cases of OD! not to mention all of the benefits it can provide which i could go on and on about 

yet something that kills more than all drugs and all violence combined is legal??? guess thats cause our big brother Mr. Gov can get its dirty paws in it.
prob why they are legalizing POT!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2014)

brown down said:


> I still can't wrap my head around why its illegal when there has been ZERO cases of OD! not to mention all of the benefits it can provide which i could go on and on about



Headlines you never see:

*Man beats wife to death after smoking a bowl of pot. 

Woman credits her alcohol abuse for long-sought pain relief due to bone cancer.

Man gets high on pot and causes 39 vehicle pile-up on I-45: 37 casualties 12 deaths.

Man smokes cannabis sativa; murders family before blowing his brains out. 

Couple blames pot addiction for string of murder, rape, bank robbery. 

Teenager found dead after smoking 3 joints.*


And while anyone who has a brain knows pot does not cause any of these societal ills, many buy into the political lie that pot is a "gateway" drug. That too is BS.

Mike why did you start this pro-legalization pot thread I thought you were a "conservative".

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 6, 2014)

I did not know it was a pro pot thread but now that some unnamed scoundrels stole my thread  i will be forced to chime in. Over 1/2 of our prison population are in there for drug crimes- mostly possession. Now watch this -this is where it gets dicey- one hell of large % of prisons are either private run-union or both. There is very little desire to empty these prisons- it will cost someone big$$$$$$. I you were to legalize- the money would disappear and then so would the violence. Prescriptions needed for hard drugs renewed biannually. for the 200K a year + it costs us to house these guys we probably could finance their habit and have considerable money let over. Now the only problems I see in the way would be 1. Lawyers- we would need a helluva lot less of them- they will not give up such a cash cow easily. 2. unions- police- prisons-jails- prevailing wages to build prisons- huge money. 3. Politicians owned buy 1 &2. Now if they could get their drugs without stealing- crime should go down- heaven forbid we would not want that!!! I am not saying this would work but I do know from my whole adult life-40+ years- what they are doing is not working worth a damn.................. 
As we legalize pot watch what happens- if you smoked a joint 2 weeks ago and get in a car wreck they are going to use that as ammo- you were stoned- sue the pants right off of you.............

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 7, 2014)

In IL, if you test positive for pot after a crash, there is no way they can prosecute you for DUI because there is no way for the state to prove when you smoked it. It is detectable for around 30 days after it's smoked. There is no scientific test like the alcohol test that will work for pot. As long as you don't admit you smoked it immediately before the crash, a judge will toss your case...if the DA even tries to pursue it. I got this info from an IL lawyer. Gary


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2014)

Gary, very few auto accidents are ever caused by someone smoking mj alone. More accidents are caused by texting and talking, by far. Distracted driving (texting, talking, reading, eating etc) are #1 then speeding and drinking alcohol. "Drugs" is WAY down the list of auto accident causation and pot is lumped in with all of them. If there was a category for accidents cause by pot smoking alone it would probably not be high enough to even be on a top 50 reasons list. So don't worry about getting wiped out by a hippy - you have a better chance of a meteor falling on you almost.

Y'all probably think I am some kind of Cheech or Chong but I just believe in liberty. I don't smoke cigarettes but I abhor the pack mentality of the voting blocks. The BOR was written to protect the god given/natural rights of individuals not the majority. That's all gone now as we know. If I own a restaurant in most cities I have no say over my own policy. If I want to allow a smoking section I cannot do so if the city ordinances say I cannot. Personally I avoid restaurants that allow smoking but I support that owners right (although he has no right in today's society) to allow it.

The market would easily accommodate smokers and non smokers alike but people don't want to protect liberty for all, they want what they want and common sense be damned. He should be allowed to make his own internal policies but our society today says _"We don't like smoke so we will abolish it - individual rights aren't important unless they are mine!"_.

_First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out-- Because I was not a Socialist.

Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out-- Because I was not a Trade Unionist.

Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out-- Because I was not a Jew.

Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me._

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## brown down (Feb 7, 2014)

kevin can i get some salt for my boot? I consider myself an outside the box kinda thinker.. with that being said, i really want to believe that some/most of those instances you posted, had to be laced with something hahahah

Mike i am sorry your thread got hijacked lol that gave me a laugh hahaha

as far as being ably to test, they can do a mouth swab and will tell them what is or was in there system up to 48 hours. a lot of business are going this route. what this does, it gives the company the upper hand as far as random testing!

I was looking for a video i recently watched. it was a senator i believe asking some top Dr about the dangers of the use and lets just say the Doc got schooled! I gave up looking for it. what they all failed to answer was the simple question is it more dangerous than cocaine and heroin.

now i don't know what your state has generated tax wise but CO already generated over $1 million thats just one state! imagine how better off our economy would be if was the entire country and we stopped locking people up for having a plant on them. what does alcohol tax generate a year for our gov?

now i know not everyone feels the same way i do! not everyone is perfect like me 

but i think that after some of you watch this it may change your views on the evil drug

I am pretty sure i got some sawdust in my eyes before i watched this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 7, 2014)

All in all remember this lady's and gentlemen. And before you respond that cheeseburgers pizza and soda pops are bad I know this and that's why I try to avoid all of them but these foods do keep me alive but drugs ( POT alcohol and all the others) are harmful to your health and body and without preaching to anyone since I do read trust and believe in the Bible.( I am not pushing my beliefs on anyone just stating them and mean no disrespect to anyone) Out bodies are a temple of God or I you don't believe that then remember oh are responsible for your children and your spouse and whoever else. So with all that being said these drugs are destroying your body. Legal or not. 
Also. At one time in my life before being saved I was a serious drug user so this is not coming from someone who has hated and never done drugs. 
Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2014)

Tony I was a serious user too at one time. I do not believe pot can be lumped in with other drugs though. We can agree to disagree. People have been told so many times that pot is bad that they believe it no matter what facts you put in front of them. Just like most christians claim they follow the Prince of Peace yet beat the war drums louder than anyone. I'm not aiming that at you just citing it as an example that IMO most people do not want to be confused with the facts. 

It's a hot topic for sure. Mike we can move these posts to another thread if you like (or just delete them) but I didn't realize we have passed a no-derail policy here. Have y'all gotten together and formed a PAC behind my back making it illegal for me to allow my own policies? Next thing y'all will pass a law saying I cannot sit at the keyboard in my jammy's . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 7, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tony I was a serious user too at one time. I do not believe pot can be lumped in with other drugs though. We can agree to disagree. People have been told so many times that pot is bad that they believe it no matter what facts you put in front of them. Just like most christians claim they follow the Prince of Peace yet beat the war drums louder than anyone. I'm not aiming that at you just citing it as an example that IMO most people do not want to be confused with the facts.
> 
> It's a hot topic for sure. Mike we can move these posts to another thread if you like (or just delete them) but I didn't realize we have passed a no-derail policy here. Have y'all gotten together and formed a PAC behind my back making it illegal for me to allow my own policies? Next thing y'all will pass a law saying I cannot sit at the keyboard in my jammy's . . . .


Hot topic for sure and sometimes I guess some we all have such a good and friendly relationship and such trust among us we will sometes state some input beliefs which is good in a way. IT proves we an agree that we disagree sometimes on things and we can still have friendly conversation and also do business together. 
Now send me some free premium fbe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2014)

Tony your last post is an example of why I am tempted to allow multiple ratings per user. I would have use Like, Thank You, Agree, Funny, Great Post . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 7, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tony your last post is an example of why I am tempted to allow multiple ratings per user. I would have use Like, Thank You, Agree, Funny, Great Post . . . .


Well if you don't have enough levers and switches you can always just type them like you just did.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 7, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tony I was a serious user too at one time. I do not believe pot can be lumped in with other drugs though. We can agree to disagree. People have been told so many times that pot is bad that they believe it no matter what facts you put in front of them. Just like most christians claim they follow the Prince of Peace yet beat the war drums louder than anyone. I'm not aiming that at you just citing it as an example that IMO most people do not want to be confused with the facts.
> 
> It's a hot topic for sure. Mike we can move these posts to another thread if you like (or just delete them) but I didn't realize we have passed a no-derail policy here. Have y'all gotten together and formed a PAC behind my back making it illegal for me to allow my own policies? Next thing y'all will pass a law saying I cannot sit at the keyboard in my jammy's . . . .




Kevin I was not serious- my rant posts are free game- HELL all of my posts are free game- just giving you and Jeff a bad time. Now this jammy's stuff is definitely more then we need to know!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brown down (Feb 7, 2014)

Mike, I was thinking the same thing! Picturing a southern boy in his Jammies on his puter ranting about something I ranted about in your RANT. 

one only knows if he's wearing the same getup milling that amazing FBE

I am gonna petition congress or someone whom is higher than myself to make a law that says 

No ranting on rants in your JAMMIES!

or off with your head


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 7, 2014)

brown down said:


> Mike, I was thinking the same thing! Picturing a southern boy in his Jammies on his puter ranting about something I ranted about in your RANT.
> 
> one only knows if he's wearing the same getup milling that amazing FBE
> 
> ...



You might want to reconsider Jeff- The alternative might be no Jammies!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brown down (Feb 7, 2014)

thanks Mike now i will surely not sleep tonight! thanks for the nightmares

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 7, 2014)

brown down said:


> kevin can i get some salt for my boot? I consider myself an outside the box kinda thinker.. with that being said, i really want to believe that some/most of those instances you posted, had to be laced with something hahahah
> 
> Mike i am sorry your thread got hijacked lol that gave me a laugh hahaha
> 
> ...


Awesome post Jeff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 8, 2014)

I bet they're onesies with the butt flap. Bright red with the WB logo embroidered on the chest.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

